# Steering wheel repair kit



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

I wanted to know if anyone has ever tried this steering wheel repair kit from classicindusteries.com? Does it work good? Heres the link http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/parts/re1026.html


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

104 buck for a kit i rebuild car parts as a hobbie, first thing you need is 2 part epoxy. auto parts stores have 2 kinds clear and black tube rating is 3500 psi on the black tube. 

try youtube for ideas


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

also helps to post pics of your wheel to see the issues. painting will require good prep and clearcoat to insure the color don't rub off.


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

ok sounds good. Ill post pics this weekend. Thanks


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Im about to start my wheel repair.Ill post pics of process


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

before pics


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

im using autozone jbweld comes in like 6oz tubes and take 12 hours to dry really easy to sand. a harbor frieght dremal makes it a lil easyer im doing a 64 cutlass steering wheel in ruffer shape cracks every were.


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Got any pics


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

rattle can primer $5.99
epoxy putty $19.99
body filler $15.99
snadpaper 7.00

ill sell you a kit like that for 102.99 shipped


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

i actually finished fixing it.super easy. the link on the top help a l


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dope dope dope

post pics


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

its not a good pic. but here it is after painted


----------

